# Red spot on dog's eyeball



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Just noticed this red spot on my dog's eyeball yesterday. The night before, the whole sclera (white part) of his eye was kinda red, but today it cleared up and that red spot is still there.

Is this something that I should be worried about and seek immediate vet attn?
Im assuming he was dicking around in some bushes and scratched his eyeball . . .

Here are some photos.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Hard to say. I had Milla to the vet once because she plowed her head into mine and popped the blood vessels in her eyes. Her eyes looked all bloodshot, and the vet said that she usually sees that in dogs that are in traffic accidents. 

I think she was surprised I was so hard-headed. 

I could have pointed her here and everyone would have CONFIRMED how hard-headed I am. 

If she is acting otherwise completely normal, I would wait until tomorrow and see what happens. If it gets better, I would do nothing. If it gets worse, I would take him in. If it stays the same, I would check back here and maybe get more opinions. 

I do not know of any specific problems that this is a symptom of, and someone else may, so don't take my word for it. Someone else may have a better answer.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

I don't see the red so much as white?

My dog has this: Northwest Animal Eye Specialists _corneal lipidosis_

Picture of it on this page: Hypothyroidism

But I have no idea and anything with the eye, I always go to the vet as soon as I can get in just because. Good luck and hopefully someone else will offer you more info (but still go to the vet)!

ETA - great pics


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

Eye issues warrant a vet visit ASAP, IMO. They can deteriorate very rapidly.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Looks a lot like pannus. It could be other things to, but this means a trip to the vet.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I take no chances when it comes to eyes. 
Gunner's litter mate had a red spot on her eye and it continued to get worse after several vet appointments and treatments.
It's a long story and I don't want to scare you with her story but PLEASE see a vet about this. It might be minor, but it's best to make sure.

Edited to add: If possible see a vet Opthamologist. They are specialists with eyes. Trust me, it may be worth the extra $ for peace of mind.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

On my computer, which is on a magnified setting it looks like a blister with that blood spot in it. It is the same shape in both pictures, even though I do not run to the vet for every little thing I think I would go in your case. Hope that your pup will be ok, please keep us informed.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My male has pannus, I noticed what appeared to be a film like spot on his eye when he was around 2. Since you think it may be from an injury because the red is gone. Keep an eye on it (no pun intended!) and see if it gets smaller. If it is pannus it won't change right away at least Apache's eye didn't. When treated early there should be no progession.
pannus - Google Search


----------



## H15A5H1 (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks for the input everyone. 

The spot looks like it is going away. It is smaller, and less red. I will keep an eye on it.


----------

